# How difficult is it to grow green mums?



## seafarings (Apr 16, 2020)

I grew a dozen hybrid reds and tried to grow Blue Roses from them but to no avail so I gave up and bought them myself haha. I’m thinking about trying to grow green mums from purple mums, are they all rare spawn as well like the blue roses?


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Apr 16, 2020)

according to this, yes.


__
		https://elkpon.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F615443716368482304


----------



## mystery (Apr 16, 2020)

Green mums = yellow and red to make hybrid yellow two or more hybrid yellow for 25% chance at purple or 6% chance at green the purples you get this way have a 25% chance at greens 

blue roses = two white for purple yellow and white for hybrid white hybrid white and purple for a chance at hybrid purple or normal purple

two hybrid purple togeather for hybrid orange

two hybrid orange for small chance at blue roses or higher chance of special hybrid reds that have a 1/4 chance at blue


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 16, 2020)

Apparently yes, I've seen literally no green mums available for trade in the trading post and have yet to grow any myself. I've pretty much come to accept that when I see a trade thread saying 'SELLING ALL HYBRIDS' it means 'SELLING ALL HYBRIDS... except green mums'


----------



## seafarings (Apr 16, 2020)

mystery said:


> Green mums = yellow and red to make hybrid yellow two or more hybrid yellow for 25% chance at purple or 6% chance at green the purples you get this way have a 25% chance at greens
> 
> blue roses = two white for purple yellow and white for hybrid white hybrid white and purple for a chance at hybrid purple or normal purple
> 
> ...


wow I had no idea that there were hybrid yellows and hybrid purples or even hybrid windflowers! that chart is phenomenal! I’m going to attempt the mums last if that’s the case haha thank you guys


----------



## mystery (Apr 16, 2020)

Rei.from.Pulau said:


> according to this, yes.
> 
> 
> __
> https://elkpon.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F615443716368482304


It’s worth mentioning that the hybrid red roses are not the best way to make blue roses the reds that orange and purple roses make have a 50/50 chance at being able to produce blues or never producing them at only a 1/64 chance at that

 The method I posted above is probably the fastest method for blue roses


----------



## seafarings (Apr 16, 2020)

mystery said:


> It’s worth mentioning that the hybrid red roses are not the best way to make blue roses the reds that orange and purple roses make have a 50/50 chance at being able to produce blues or never producing them at only a 1/64 chance at that
> 
> The method I posted above is probably the fastest method for blue roses


i was following a guide from Polygon i think but it was seriously under researched now that I can see the datamine, I gotta inform all my fellow gardeners now


----------



## Raz (Apr 16, 2020)

I hope this helps


----------



## mystery (Apr 16, 2020)

seafarings said:


> i was following a guide from Polygon i think but it was seriously under researched now that I can see the datamine, I gotta inform all my fellow gardeners now


I’ve been using reddit for allot of good info I recommending searching the new horizons reddit for blue roses to help


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh wow I accidentally grew some green mums the other day, I guess I got lucky!


----------



## Jhin (Apr 16, 2020)

Wait, are green mums rare? I've got a little patch of them growing and didn't think much of it, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 16, 2020)

So it seems to me that the easiest way to get green mums is this:
1. Plant red and yellow mums next to each other. The yellow mums that come from them are "hybrids."
2. When you get a bunch of hybrid yellow mums, put them together. The purple ones that come from them are purple "hybrids."
3. When you get a bunch of purple hybrid mums, put them together. With that hopefully you'll get a green mum.

I'm at the stage now where I've gotten one purple "hybrid" mum. Hoping that this yields the result that I want.


----------



## Vonny (Apr 16, 2020)

Rei.from.Pulau said:


> according to this, yes.
> 
> 
> __
> https://elkpon.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F615443716368482304


1.6% chance of blue roses and only a 50% chance of “special reds” being capable of producing blue?

I feel sick


----------



## mystery (Apr 16, 2020)

Vonny said:


> 1.6% chance of blue roses and only a 50% chance of “special reds” being capable of producing blue?
> 
> I feel sick


Try this guide it’s much more effective 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/fp1oar


----------

